# I Miss my English T.V.



## nrsutton (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi everyone

This is my first post to the site. One of the thing that bugs me about living over here is no T.V. I heard that you have to have a sky account in england to get Satellite TV over here. Is that true. Are there any easier ways to get english T.V. over here.

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nrsutton said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> This is my first post to the site. One of the thing that bugs me about living over here is no T.V. I heard that you have to have a sky account in england to get Satellite TV over here. Is that true. Are there any easier ways to get english T.V. over here.
> 
> Thanks



We have have one of the larger sky dishes, an english sky box and a card registered in the UK - it is easy! We can watch everything we watched in the UK! Its more for the kids than me - but I do get to see Corrie and Eastenders 

Jo


----------



## natasha1968 (Feb 5, 2009)

*i use this*

I can recommend a service from ]Satellite TV on PC, its free so come and see. Satellite TV on PC, its free so come and see. i have used ot for about 1 month and it works well, as long as you understand that like anything has its limitations, but my hubby gets all his football and i get cartoons and fashiontv, films soaps etc

you can get it at satellitetv-onpc dot com


----------



## crockett (Feb 4, 2009)

I got used the the Canadian/USA crap.......Now I can`t watch the crap on Uk TV.....You can`t win!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

you can watch bbc, itv, c4, and five for free (and over 100 more ..ok they are shopping, text, and a few straight to DVD movie channels!) without any sky card.....

you just require a big enough dish for your area and even then it could be that not all channels will be available 24/7 (bbc2,3,4, the free version of five being some of the weakest channels.)

you only need a sky card with no monthly payment to view FIVE, FIVE US, FIVER, Sky 3, Setanta Sports News.

for any other PAY TV chanel you need a sky card and monthly subscription.

you can get a sky subsciption without having a UK address or bank account...but you may have to pay a yearly "fee" for the privalige...about 150 euros a year. the downside of this is that you are at the mercy of your installer and may not be able to change your subscitpion details if yur installer "goes walkabout" like a few have - hence why i always get clients to use a UK address "they can control".


----------



## nrsutton (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the great replies. Especially you natasha. I tried that site and I'm sorted. These forums really are great.

Thanks again


----------



## jaan (Feb 10, 2009)

And how does it work with all those satellites? I'm something like 3000 km away from my country now, wont there be any problems with getting signal from the satellite that is used to transmit channels there?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

jaan said:


> And how does it work with all those satellites? I'm something like 3000 km away from my country now, wont there be any problems with getting signal from the satellite that is used to transmit channels there?


the satellites are located so that they can tansmit a signal to a particular spot on earth. a bit like shining a torch light on a spot.

some satellites are designed with a pan european "beam" - like the astra1 and hotbirds - and hence why you can get, for example, polsat in spain on an 80cm dish. others like astra 2d, have narrow / weaker beams pointing at specifi areas / countries - hence why the main bbc beam is weak in spain as the beam is focused tightly on the uk.
with these weaker beams the further away from the focused area, the bigger the dish.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hiya,

There is another way you can view English TV.

You can register online with BBC and pay a monthly subscription of about 30 Euros and then either watch it on your pc or get a cable to link your pc to your tv and then simply sit back and enjoy.

Dave


----------



## lucylox (Feb 11, 2009)

I remember reading that some bars on the costas play out Asda FM on their satellites as they can pick that up haha. I guess that would make people feel at home hearing what offers they have on at Asda!


----------



## usafootballer (Feb 13, 2009)

nrsutton said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> This is my first post to the site. One of the thing that bugs me about living over here is no T.V. I heard that you have to have a sky account in england to get Satellite TV over here. Is that true. Are there any easier ways to get english T.V. over here.
> 
> Thanks


i think the best way is to buy a slingbox. it is a piece of hardware that you connect to a friend/relative's tv and internet. once you download the software and get the password, you can watch and control that friend/relative's tv from your pc. for example, i live in japan and the slingbox is connected to my brother's tv/internet in ohio, usa. so, now i can watch all my sports, movies, news, etc. i can change channels, record on the dvr, etc. it is very cool. just google slingbox.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

usafootballer said:


> i think the best way is to buy a slingbox. it is a piece of hardware that you connect to a friend/relative's tv and internet. once you download the software and get the password, you can watch and control that friend/relative's tv from your pc. for example, i live in japan and the slingbox is connected to my brother's tv/internet in ohio, usa. so, now i can watch all my sports, movies, news, etc. i can change channels, record on the dvr, etc. it is very cool. just google slingbox.


What happens if your brother wants to watch something at the same time that you are controlling his television set? 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## usafootballer (Feb 13, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> What happens if your brother wants to watch something at the same time that you are controlling his television set?
> Cheers,
> Bev


yes, bev, that could definitely be a problem, but i am in japan and we are 14 hours ahead of the US, so it is never a problem for us. but if there is a conflict, i just record on his tivo what i want to watch and watch it after he finishes using the tv.


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

3click.tv has everything I want - but everyone's TV habits are different, I would never thank you for soaps or sport and am in fact glad they're not currently available to us!


----------



## algorfa (May 12, 2007)

Hi all,

We have a place on C.B south and have fallen foul of the re-broadcasting of Sky TV which is not a legal way of receiving Sky programs and with the expansion of digital TV in Spain, I feel the the providers will kick against these means of provision.

We ended looking at many options, but ended up with Freesat which is provided by Sky and is free to all and has about 150 channels with no monthly charge.

It is worth a look.

Dave


----------



## girlinspain (Feb 5, 2009)

I live in Spain and it has been driving me crazy not being able to watch UKTV online as my IP address is spanish. Also fed up of streaming TV which is a nightmare to watch/low quality. Then I discovered Graboid!!! It's fantastic!!! I can now either stream top quality television or download it and watch it later....they even give you 4GB of free downloads so you can try it out and see if it suits you. I LOVE IT!!!!

I live in an apartment so no chance of getting a 2.4M satellite dish!!!

try this

graboid dot weebly dot com


----------



## jeyos (Feb 22, 2009)

nrsutton said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> This is my first post to the site. One of the thing that bugs me about living over here is no T.V. I heard that you have to have a sky account in england to get Satellite TV over here. Is that true. Are there any easier ways to get english T.V. over here.
> 
> Thanks


hi im living in mallorca and we got our sky fitted with a company that we found in the fre euro weekly paper. it was a one off payment of 900euros. we have all the bbc, itv e4 channel 4 etc channel plus many more. keep an eye on your local english paper


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jeyos said:


> hi im living in mallorca and we got our sky fitted with a company that we found in the fre euro weekly paper. it was a one off payment of 900euros. we have all the bbc, itv e4 channel 4 etc channel plus many more. keep an eye on your local english paper



Thats quite expensive isnt it? We get all channels for €15 a month, installation was €40



jo


----------



## john j (Jan 20, 2009)

Check out tvcatchup.com i think this will be available in europe before the end of the year!


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

We use a good sharing site Box over here and download the shows with time difference it works out well.


----------



## Oildirect (Feb 24, 2009)

*Free TV*

A free way to watch Uk TV.....And this is the method I use is to change your internet proxy settings which is easy..
Use an IP (Internet protocol) anonymous setter

Change your LAN settings and then the provider BBC,ITV,C4 etc.. do not your country of origin and you can use their media streamers to play or use the catch up players.
Completely free and safe..No need for ANY subscriptions and watch when YOU want
If you need help to change your settings let me know..It is easy
Ot you can watch all sport on .livetv.ru through your computer
Also you can use a media streamer to stream to your TV
BTW.. I have absolutely no affilation to any of those sites


----------



## MDolan (Apr 4, 2009)

I was recomended to a guy in Torrevieja who set me up a system where I can watch all the usual UK chanels over the internet - watched the F1 qualifying this morning and it works great. He even set up Windows media centre for me so now I have all my music, radio, movies, family pictures and TV all at the press of a single remote control and all through my TV. Its a really good system. His website is for anyone interested is

snowdonia-web-design.co.uk/btvis.html

I have had this system for about 2 months now. I am not a part of this company at all. Just a satisfied customer.

Melinda


----------



## cuteascande (Apr 4, 2009)

Watch who you go with a lot of companies are being taken off.


----------



## cuteascande (Apr 4, 2009)

Damatt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have a place on C.B south and have fallen foul of the re-broadcasting of Sky TV which is not a legal way of receiving Sky programs and with the expansion of digital TV in Spain, I feel the the providers will kick against these means of provision.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave
Is the Freesat you got bought in Spain as we were told it wouldnt work over here.
Many thanks


----------



## cuteascande (Apr 4, 2009)

Oildirect said:


> A free way to watch Uk TV.....And this is the method I use is to change your internet proxy settings which is easy..
> Use an IP (Internet protocol) anonymous setter
> 
> Change your LAN settings and then the provider BBC,ITV,C4 etc.. do not your country of origin and you can use their media streamers to play or use the catch up players.
> ...


Hi
Have a laptop Sony Vaio. I know how to use a laptop but a bit of novice otherwise at altering settings Wouldnt want to muck it up. As for Lan setting where would i find these. 
Regards Fred.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

_Oildirect......Completely free and safe.....No need for ANY subscriptions and watch when YOU want
_

When you say "free and safe" - who's your Proxy Server Admin then?!

These are bad times to be messing around with unknowns on the web.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

As Xose says.....don't potch with your stuff to try and get round the system. 

It's a pity people can't just cut their apron strings to the UK and make a *new* life for themselves here......instead of clinging to all these Brit things like a safety blanket.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

XTreme said:


> It's a pity people can't just cut their apron strings to the UK and make a *new* life for themselves here......instead of clinging to all these Brit things like a safety blanket.


I think for some it's a comfort to have things like TV etc. available in case homesickness kicks in. I'm born in Germany and have lived in the UK for years now, and watching some german TV from time to time was quite a comfort. The important part is though to embrace the new culture and not to live on your own little island (culture/language-wise). After a while your need for these things becomes less and less important. After a year or so my need for anything german was non-existent - I expect it to be similar in Spain.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Seb* said:


> I think for some it's a comfort to have things like TV etc. available in case homesickness kicks in.


That's a possibility Seb.....but seeking refuge in everything British, be it TV or internet, is only going to make it worse.

It amazes me how many people come here spouting the cliche of "wanting a new life" then do everything possible to recreate the old one.

It's a new country, a new culture, and a whole new world to explore. There's new life experiences to be had......so get out there and live your life to the full.

Cos if you don't, and your only solace is EastEnders and Jeremy Kyle......then the only place you're going to be headed is the Easyjet departure lounge.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Seb* said:


> I think for some it's a comfort to have things like TV etc. available in case homesickness kicks in. I'm born in Germany and have lived in the UK for years now, and watching some german TV from time to time was quite a comfort. The important part is though to embrace the new culture and not to live on your own little island (culture/language-wise). After a while your need for these things becomes less and less important. After a year or so my need for anything german was non-existent - I expect it to be similar in Spain.


I´m not sure I agree, I like watching british tv cos... well, I like it! I like the soaps and thats that. If i couldnt watch them I´m sure I´d still be wanting to know what was happening on them, hey, Eastenders is cooking at the moment!!!!!!!!!!!. Its not about comfort or homesickness, its about personal choice and preferences. 

I think I prefer the Spanish news, it doesnt seem as sensationalist as the british media.... mind you I cant understand a word, although watching it is supposedly helping my spanish???

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Cos if you don't, and your only solace is EastEnders and Jeremy Kyle......then the only place you're going to be headed is the Easyjet departure lounge.


I like Eastenders!!!! I watch Jeremy Kyle when its raining outside, but thats more like watching what comes out when you lift up a stone!

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I like Eastenders!!!! I watch Jeremy Kyle when its raining outside, but thats more like watching what comes out when you lift up a stone!
> 
> Jo


You need to get into the Spanish groove Jo.....here's some advice:

1. Make sure the pool is ready and the weather is nice!

2. Get into some skimpy bathing costume.

3. Have a splash about in the pool.

4. Get out of the pool and get somebody to take some photos.

5. eMail them to me.....and none to Steve Hall.

That's this week's assignment.....next week we'll be covering authentic Spanish housework.....so dig out a Puerto Rican Serving Wench outfit ready.

Trust me......I know what I'm doing!


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

jojo said:


> I´m not sure I agree, I like watching british tv cos... well, I like it! I like the soaps and thats that. If i couldnt watch them I´m sure I´d still be wanting to know what was happening on them, hey, Eastenders is cooking at the moment!!!!!!!!!!!. Its not about comfort or homesickness, its about personal choice and preferences.


Personal choice ... fair enough! But Eastenders???? 

I gonna miss some of the UK stuff as well though, you kinda get used to X-Factor, Deal or No Deal and similar things, but I'm sure I'll find alternatives.

And learning languages with foreign TV is great, it helped me a lot to polish my english and my finacee even picked up quite a bit of german in one week we had german sat tv. Following spanish TV though is quite scary I have to admit, hope it gets easier with time 


Seb


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

*ni fu ni fa*



Seb* said:


> Personal choice ... fair enough! But Eastenders????
> 
> I gonna miss some of the UK stuff as well though, you kinda get used to X-Factor, Deal or No Deal and similar things, but I'm sure I'll find alternatives........
> 
> Seb


I think you'll find "Factor X" and "Alla Tu" will give you feeling of Deja Vu

Same for "Quien quiere ser Millonario?", "Pasa Palabra" etc., etc., and so forth............. even "Un, Dos, Tres" all those century's ago, though the big price was a villa with a pool or some such, not a 2 days trip to Paris


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

..............but you are missing the BEST. 

Doctor Mateo ...............well actually Natasha Verbeke and Cuéntame Cómo Pasó 

This time I have been here for 8 years and have NEVER had UK TV. I speak Spanish and the huge majority of expats with UK TV don't. Coincidence? I think not. 

Leaning Spanish on the TV is a great way to learn the language. Start with the kids programmes (limited vocabulary, lots of repition, photos) and the News (often photos of Nueva York, el presidente, el rey, el castillo, Londres etc) try the programmes you like sports or Factor X (Todos ahh cien for XTreme - They even had donkeys last night) where you should know what is going on and then move onto documentaries, movies etc where you should pick up some keywords or at least enjoy the plot. (I read an interesting article a few weeks ago about the words becoming less important in Hollywood movies now as they realise that a huge percentage of viewers will be non-native language and/or on PDAs, in car, over the www. Interesting!) If you don't like cookery programmes (my ex-s didn't!) watch the nature ones or vice versa. 

Finally when you are confident try the "comedy" programmes and the reality shows like Gran Hermano. When you first start on these last ones you will probably not know whether they are talking in Spanish or Swahili and when you have heard the 150th "joke" about flatulence or in-growing toe nails you will not care. 

Recommended programmes (anything with Ana Obregón, Natasha Verbeke and Ana Duato!) 

Doctor Mateo 

Ana y las Siete

and the greatest programme I have ever seen on Spanish TV 

Cuéntame Cómo Pasó

This award-winning retrospective should be compulsory viewing for any expat coming to Spain. Imanol Arias is a truly great actor and he has a very strong cast and a magnificent storyline to make every episode memorable. (..and Ana Duato - the "thinking man's crumpet")

Te deseo mucha suerte


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> ..............but you are missing the BEST.
> 
> Doctor Mateo ...............well actually Natasha Verbeke and Cuéntame Cómo Pasó
> 
> ...


hmmm....think we can see a recurring theme here Steve!!!

But you're absolutely right - just turn off the English and totally immerse yourself. It takes a little chutzpah to get over it and don't worry about sounding silly as people here are really not as critical as you are towards yourself and appreciate hugely your attempts to communicate in their language. Remember A Fistful of Travellers Cheques ??? Shouting out where is "el bogo" will not make people understand!

If you're addicted to soaps - check out the ultra glam Southern American ones on in the afternoon - makes Dynasty look underbudgetted in the hair/make up department by comparison - and definitely underacted!


Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, very true 

I was taking a Spanish lesson which was going particularly slowly (=badly) as the students were getting anally-charged as to whether they would say "Me gustaría, tomo, voy a tomar, quiero, ponme un café" (or whatever!) Guys it does not matter - la camarera just wants to hear dos con leche and if you say por favor she will know you are English anyway!! 

Close your eyes, think about going into a cafe in the UK and imagine what you'd say, "Can I have? I'd like, I'll have a, Have you got a ? whatever". It's just the same here. 

Remember what Simon and Garfunkel said "There are 50 ways to leave a lover" (I know I've tried them!!) There are just as many ways to ask for a coffee. Try them but don't blame me if you get caffine poisoning!

Practicar, practicar, practicar, Repitir, repitir, repitir and if you don't make mistakes you don't make progress. When you do make mistakes you will remember them for ever. XTreme will never forget his testicles being confused with his wooden drawers and I am still blushing talking about S.America (el coño sur) My Argentinian cleaner still takes the Micky about that. 

Just remembered - classic example to prove my point - I am trying to teach her English at the moment. Failing badly as she can't get her head around "You are right, Estebe*, my boyfriend won't mind. After all, it will be over in 30 seconds!**" To be more serious. I asked her what I owed her this week and she said "fifteen". I gleefully handed her fifteen euros and said "Thank you. Very good value." She went all Spanish and started shouting and gesticulating madly. "No, no. Hombre qué va, coño.*** Cincuenta. Cincuenta. Quince no" 

She will now NEVER forget the difference between fiftEEN and FifTEE****

* The Spanish have difficulty pronouncing "S"+ consonant at the beginning of words so often add an "e" estrella, Esteban etc The Spanish "b" and "v" are pronounced the same. In S.American Spanish it is often more like a "b" Helps that cow and car-rack are identical "vaca" and "baca"! "I have a cow on the top of my car." "The car-rack is giving birth in the byre"MMM

**Added for XTreme's benefit!

*** Do not use. It sounds awful from a foreigner. Yes, I know the Spanish use it to mean "you, mate, watch out...." as well as other things. Until you are fluent .....avoid! 

**** The Spanish have problems with the enclictic or post-positive "e" so it tends to be fifteeeeeeeeeen and fifteeeeeeeee. Hence 15 and 50 are difficult for them. 

Remember that an unstressed consonant at the end of a word in Spanish is almost "Lost" Vivo en Benidor" (no "m)" "La publicida" (no "d") 

I once reminded a Spaniard that she should was lucky as the Danes count in 20s and in "up to"s so 55 is five and half way to three twenties. (All spoken with a large apple in the mouth as if you are just about to vomit or expire) And you thought Spanish was difficult!

The Danes also insist in giving you telephone numbers in pairs so 54 75 67 25 77 - that takes so long it is easier to take a flight and meet the guy in Copenhagen. Erik just could not get his head around 5,4,7,5,6,7,2,5,7,7 

The Spanish are worse as they often mix noventa y seis, doscientos diez, noventa y nueve, treinta y nueve for an Alicante number 9,6,2,1,2,9,9,3,9

¡Os deseo mucha suerte!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, very true
> 
> I was taking a Spanish lesson which was going particularly slowly (=badly) as the students were getting anally-charged as to whether they would say "Me gustaría, tomo, voy a tomar, quiero, ponme un café" (or whatever!) Guys it does not matter - la camarera just wants to hear dos con leche and if you say por favor she will know you are English anyway!!
> 
> ¡Os deseo mucha suerte!



LOL! You know what though - I just can't break the habit of saying please and thank you! (Such a polite young lady I know) - but at least I don't take offence now when they don't!!!


Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> LOL! You know what though - I just can't break the habit of saying please and thank you! (Such a polite young lady I know) - but at least I don't take offence now when they don't!!!
> 
> 
> Tallulah.x


Don't let XTreme know.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Don't let XTreme now.


???? Don't get it....is it cos I's blonde?!?!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Probably just as well. Better that Jojo explains rather than Xtreme tries to seduce you with his aging and transparent charms.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I'm monitoring this thread closely!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I´m keeping out of it!! All I know is that Extreme likes donkeys and its questionable as to why exactly ??????  lol

jo xxx


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´m keeping out of it!! All I know is that Extreme likes donkeys and its questionable as to why exactly ??????  lol
> 
> jo xxx


Originally from Southampton?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

EP GAZZ said:


> Originally from Southampton?


I'm Welsh! 

Call me anything you like but don't call me English!


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I'm Welsh!
> 
> Call me anything you like but don't call me English!


Your no more Celtic in heritage than I so please don't get mad, was a nice drop goal by O'Gara.

I have fond memories of Wales used to have a factory down there years ago in Ynyswen


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

EP GAZZ said:


> Your no more Celtic in heritage than I so please don't get mad, was a nice drop goal by O'Gara.
> 
> I have fond memories of Wales used to have a factory down there years ago in Ynyswen


I bought my car in Wales, does that count?


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Seb* said:


> I bought my car in Wales, does that count?


Did you get out with all the tyres


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

EP GAZZ said:


> Your no more Celtic in heritage than I so please don't get mad, was a nice drop goal by O'Gara.


And you can figure that out just by posts on Forums can you?

Are you Paul McKenna?


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

XTreme said:


> And you can figure that out just by posts on Forums can you?
> 
> Are you Paul McKenna?


Er no 

You Max Boyce?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

EP GAZZ said:


> Er no
> 
> You Max Boyce?


No.....but I'm not singing rugby songs!

You on the other hand seem to possess paranormal powers of observation.


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

XTreme said:


> No.....but I'm not singing rugby songs!
> 
> You on the other hand seem to possess paranormal powers of observation.


Strangely no I just happen to know the heritage of my parents and grandparents.

However as I was born in England I do consider myself English even though technically I am not.

When you live in a country where everyone claims to be Irish without ever being born there or visting there likewise for being Italian I am proud to be where I am from.

Feel no need to have a chip on my shoulder about my identity.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

To bring this thread back to basics. I regret I forgot some other not-to-be missed programmes 'La ventana indiscreta' and "Sé lo que hicisteis" (Pilar Rubio) Sara Carbonero on Nivel 6 and the News with Sandra Sabatés. 

Mmm, I wonder why La Sexta seems to get all the good lookers? I wonder why my TV defaults to La Sexta ...must be the excellent football coverage. Mmmm! 


They are not quite Ana Obregón but they sure as hell beat looking at donkeys. You should try it some day XTreme.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

You wanna check out "el juego de tu vida" - some of the questions - cringe making stuff. I just love the look on the family's faces when they hear what the contestant has been up to!!!


Tallulah.x


----------

